# Just bought a maxima SE



## nickdoof (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey everyone, well I just bought a 1992 nissan maxima SE. Seems to run well, needs new plugs and valve cover gaskets but thats ok. 

I work at O'reilly and i've noticed finding parts for the SE is a bit of a challenge.. i'm guessing most parts that say 'gxe model' will not work for my SE? 

Also, it appears the old owners replaced the bose deck with a jvc. is it still possible to use a pac-audio adapter with the bose speakers? I noticed the subs in the back look brand new(maybe they suspected speakers as the problem) and the drivers side is taken out and in the trunk. The passangers side bose speaker works(only one) im hoping the wiring isn't all jimmy rigged, but we shall see!

Any help would be appreciated! thanks,
Nick


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

is there a question in there somewhere?


----------



## nickdoof (Oct 9, 2008)

internetautomart said:


> is there a question in there somewhere?


If you look at the sentences behind the question marks you will find a couple questions. But never mind on them anyways. 

This forum is deaadddd


----------

